# Credit cards - "disposable" prepaid - anyone have experience?



## RogueRose (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm looking for a card that I can use to buy from companies I don't really trust.  Ideally I would have like 10 of these and could use one for each company until their legitimacy is established and I know they aren't over-charging, double billing or selling my info elsewhere. 

I just received a very large voucher from an online wide seller and I'm hesitant to use it b/c one of their first requirements is to create a free membership w/ credit card info, before finding prices for the stock. So I would use a disposable card here to make purchases until I see all is good.  

Anyone have one that they like?


----------



## Stacyspy (Oct 21, 2015)

For my online purchasing, I use the Amex Bluebird card. You can order one online for free, or pick one up at Walmart for $5. I filled out the online form and had my free card in about a week. I like it because there aren't any monthly fees, and you can load cash for free at any Walmart. I don't use it at ATMs, so I don't know what there policy with that is. Their check cashing never works for me, so I don't write any checks off that acct. I've had my card for about 3 years, and never had a problem. Hope this helps.


----------



## Susie (Oct 21, 2015)

Amex has Serve accounts also.  I am using one to keep my kid in college funded. and they are super easy and helpful to deal with.  That is a full account, though, so I can reload it from here.  They have no fees in Texas, so it is free for me.


----------



## Arimara (Oct 21, 2015)

Susie said:


> Amex has Serve accounts also.  I am using one to keep my kid in college funded. and they are super easy and helpful to deal with.  That is a full account, though, so I can reload it from here.  They have no fees in Texas, so it is free for me.



I agree with Susie on Serve. I admit I do forget about it but it is reliable and the only card I have not had any problems with.


----------



## commoncenz (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm with Stacy .. I use the Amex Bluebird card for my online ordering. I like the no reload fee at Walmart and no monthly fees. Never had a problem using it. But, I guess the key point here is that so far everyone that has spoken is using an Amex card in some form or another.


----------



## Susie (Oct 21, 2015)

I have used pre-paid cards for online purchases for years.  Just for the reasons you mentioned.  Serve is the first one that does not kill you with fees.  I have a Bluebird card, also, but I forget about it.


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 21, 2015)

Another way that might work for you is to use your regular card, but get a "dummy number" that is good only for one merchant. You can specify the time the "dummy CC number" is good and the max charge allowed. I've never used it but filed the idea away for future use. This feature for the MasterCard I have is called "Shop Safe". According to the info on my CC website: "...ShopSafe is a free service that allows you to create a temporary card number, expiration date and security code each time you make an online purchase. This number links directly to your real credit card account number but keeps your card number completely private and protected. The ShopSafe number is used just like your credit card—a merchant never knows it’s not your real credit card...."


----------



## gigisiguenza (Oct 21, 2015)

Stacyspy said:


> For my online purchasing, I use the Amex Bluebird card. You can order one online for free, or pick one up at Walmart for $5. I filled out the online form and had my free card in about a week. I like it because there aren't any monthly fees, and you can load cash for free at any Walmart. I don't use it at ATMs, so I don't know what there policy with that is. Their check cashing never works for me, so I don't write any checks off that acct. I've had my card for about 3 years, and never had a problem. Hope this helps.



Stacy I use the amex serve card for the same reason. Can buy them at any cvs pharmacy and load the same day, and had my perm card in a week. No fees, free loads at cvs, and it only has the cash I loaded on it. I've had mine about 2 years n had no trouble.


----------



## maya (Oct 21, 2015)

I have one but I wouldn't recommend it the fees are high. Thanks everyone for the suggestions. I think I am going to try the CVS one.


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Oct 21, 2015)

My office uses the Amex one time use card for employee incentives, but at $5 a pop, well, lets just say it adds up, and I can think of a lot of other things that I'd like to spend that money on if I'm paying out of pocket.  
My CU has pre-paid gift cards that don't cost me anything, and can be refilled, so even if a company is unsavory, they'll only get a minimal amount.  I don't know if every bank/CU has this available, but it may be worth checking into.

Edited to clarify that these are in no way attached to my banking account so there's no way that someone would be able to access any of my banking information through them.


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 22, 2015)

If you're an Amex customer, call them up to see about getting prepaid gift cards at no charge. They have pretty great customer service. Also, you can often order cards without fees in exchange for your points at their website.


----------



## TeresaT (May 20, 2016)

Prepaid credit cards are a great idea.  I never thought of that (and I have one for work for my rare temporary assignments).  What I've been doing is using PayPal for everything.  It comes directly out of my checking account and PayPal has a dispute program.  If a company doesn't accept PayPal, I usually don't deal with that company.  There are a few exceptions (Soaper's Choice is one), but I try to stick with this rule because of the dispute program.  Going with AmEx might be a great route,  because they have excellent customer service and a fraud department.  I don't have/want a credit card, so this may actually work for me.  Thanks for the great info.


----------

